# Reaper organ complete



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I have finished painting the reaper organ, I decided to to a metallic green finish on the details to give it a different aged look, it has about 3 coats of primer and 3 coats of jet black a few minor touch ups and have to put a couple coats of clear on it to seal it all, now onto building the Organist








more photos of it here
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=659


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Now that is cool. Excellent job - I can't wait to see the whole scene put together.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful, love the green metallic finish!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. Nice coloring and ornamentation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow. HC, that's just stunning! Beautiful job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It's a mean green spookifying music machine!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome! Does it do requests? LOL


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That is amazing...great detail.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic job HC! And you started this with just thick foam??? Amazing. Love the detail and the coloring. Always fascinates me how creative and talented people on this forum are. When I start getting jealous I become more motivated, so that's a good thing!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful! I love the detail work that you put into it.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG!! Hear the applause across the nation. That is a beautiful, really stellar prop.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic! I really like the color choice.

Randy


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

bloody wonderful! Fantastic work!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool an organ that's not 5 million pounds


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Also. I'm quite jealous of the amount of in-door space it looks like you have to work in.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Really really beautiful! BRAVO!!!:biggrinkin:


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Fantastic work. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That turned out great.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! Love it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A stunning piece of work! Just awesome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ShaWeet!!! The green petina look is awesome!
Are the pipes metal? they sure look it! 
I too can't wait to see this piece in action!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! I love all the little details.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work, the colors really stand out. Love the details in the keyboard area.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

It appears that Hauntcast got wind of this prop and may be featured in their next podcast, thanks to whomever linked them to me and thanks all for comments


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

I too love the green. great details


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy smokes that looks awesome! Are you going to put sound to it?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice and original look. Looking forward to seeing it with the organist.


----------

